# Whos got a good beer batter recipe for fish?



## arcticsid (Dec 2, 2011)

There are a million of them on the net.

Are there any members who have a tried and true recipe they have used and stand by?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LJPelletier (Dec 4, 2011)

arcticsid said:


> There are a million of them on the net.
> 
> Are there any members who have a tried and true recipe they have used and stand by?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Simple. Take some beer of your choice, maybe 1 cup or so, maybe less depending on how much you need.

Add some rice flour. Whisk or stir well. Don't add too much rice flour... try 1/2 cup to the cup of beer, whisk it in, then add more bit by bit, stirring it in, until it's a consistency of your liking. Add a bit of salt/spices if you please. This batter is good for anything, not just fish. 

Try it deep fried baby!  One of my fav's is deep fried dill pickles, with a ranch dip.


----------



## GerardVineyard (Dec 5, 2011)

Get a product called DRAKES batter mix and use your favorite beer instead of water to mix. This product is used in a lot of restaurants as their batter mix. It's basically a well seasoned flour and forms a nice crisp coating when fried. Dredge your fish in the dry mix first then into the wet mix then deep fry til golden brown.


----------



## Arne (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll swing by the fire barn and see if our old recipe is still taped to one of the cubboard doors. We used to hand batter lamb fries. THe last few years we have been buying them already battered. They taste about as good and the batter sticks every time. Arne.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm with Lj. Simple is better! I only season with salt, pepper and a little peprika.


----------



## Arne (Dec 6, 2011)

Here is the recipe we used for the legion and fire dept for years. Not a beer batter, but the best we found.
8 eggs
2 1/2 cups flour
2 handfuls salt
1 handfull pepper
1/2 cup catsup
1 can carnation evaporated milk
1 can sweetened condensed milk
Mix all the above together
Dip your fish or meat in the above.
Roll in cracker crumbs and/or cornmeal, fry em up. 
Happy eatin, Arne.
You can probably substitute beer for some of the milk. 
This is a big batch, we were usually serving a large crowd and had to make several batches. you can make it smaller, just divide the ingrediants.


----------

